# Any other chocolate merles on here?



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

I didn't see any other chocolate merles. Here's mine! I just love her! 
Pecas is her name, spanish for freckles  Although she does look like a hyena lol.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I've never seen a chocolate merle before!! So pretty!


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

The story about how I got her is pretty crazy too.... I had never seen one until I met her


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

ChiLaLa said:


> The story about how I got her is pretty crazy too.... I had never seen one until I met her


Share the story if you can to. I'm interested.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> can to.


I mean care to


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I want to hear the story as well! please share!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

I love her color!!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I think they are cute. I know a girl who breeds and her last litter she had a few chocolate merle's and blue ones also.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Both Pecas & Gypsy are beautiful!
Go on, tell us your story! I'm all ears.


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

So I was home in maternity leave and wanted to get my Gypsy a friend. I found this great breeder whO had this chocolate Merle. Well when I found out how much she wanted for her I quickly gave up on buying her because the rate was outrageous. 
Well a YEAR went by and I was in a better place financially so I decided to check with the breeder again. Turns out the lady who'd originally bought Pecas sold her back to the breeder because she took a better job and was never home. She also had her de-barked during that year  well when I saw Pecas again I knew I had to get her and take her home. The breeder let me have her less than half the original price. I went to get her and she jumped right into my lap as if she knew I was taking her home. A year later here we are! . It's pitiful to heat her bark but she's so sweet and lovable and BFFs with Gypsy now


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

She is super duper cute!!!! LOVE love love her spots!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

ChiLaLa said:


> So I was home in maternity leave and wanted to get my Gypsy a friend. I found this great breeder whO had this chocolate Merle. Well when I found out how much she wanted for her I quickly gave up on buying her because the rate was outrageous.
> Well a YEAR went by and I was in a better place financially so I decided to check with the breeder again. Turns out the lady who'd originally bought Pecas sold her back to the breeder because she took a better job and was never home. She also had her de-barked during that year  well when I saw Pecas again I knew I had to get her and take her home. The breeder let me have her less than half the original price. I went to get her and she jumped right into my lap as if she knew I was taking her home. A year later here we are! . It's pitiful to heat her bark but she's so sweet and lovable and BFFs with Gypsy now


What idiot would debark a dog!!! URGH!  Poor Pecas. 

Glad you finally got your dream dog, when it's meant to be it's meant to be! 
Hope you get to enjoy many many many more years with her and Gypsy!!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi ive never seen a chih with that color either pecas is beautiful love the as you said freckles


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

:foxes15e-barking!!?? OH MY GOSH!!! What a moron:foxes15:


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I love chocolate merles! I want a chocolate merle long coat some day. They just look so striking.

(Or I could just steal Bijoux... yaknow, close enough )


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

@the anit de-barkers I KNOW, that really pulled at my heart when I heard her tiny little bark  Who could put a dog through that big of a surgery! Ugh... 

I love my girls, not sure what I'd do without them! They are such cuddle bugs and soooo social! lol


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

she is so pretty!!!! I never seen them either .


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

*Aaaaahhhhh*

So cute stunning pics


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Pecas is adorable! 

I actually have been looking for a merle, and wanted a choc merle, however I was discouraged by breeder forums. They listed several health concerns and concerns with breeding merles to begin with. 

Have you had any health issues with Pecas that were related to being a merle ?


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

Christabelle said:


> Pecas is adorable!
> 
> I actually have been looking for a merle, and wanted a choc merle, however I was discouraged by breeder forums. They listed several health concerns and concerns with breeding merles to begin with.
> 
> Have you had any health issues with Pecas that were related to being a merle ?


(Knocking on wood) So far she's been perfectly healthy. No problems at all for her. I hope it stays that way! She really is a sweet little thing, very smart and active


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Pecas and Gypsy are very pretty


----------



## ChiMommy237 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a healthy 3year old chocolate merle.

Breyer


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

pecas is a lovely colour, by the why what is de-barking, I have never heard of this


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

omg how have I missed this thread another merle! Bijoux is super excited to have a buddy  Bijoux's daddy was the merle in this case, but he was so dark you could barely see his merle-ness like a dark black . 

Does pecas have blue eyes too??? Is she bigger too? Bijoux is a whopping 8 lbs -her mom was 7lbs in her defence lol- Does your merle shed like no tomorrow? Bijoux sheds like a fiend and i've always wondered if it was from her being a merle.

Bijoux actually has some chocolate spots on her too. I'm going to post a pic you can't really but it's a large dark patches near her butt. 

View attachment 6802

This is the best I have where you can she the chocolate spots.
View attachment 6803

You can see as she's gotten older they have faded but she has gained man more spots

View attachment 6804

This is one where you can really see the blue in her coat. She's getting more and more blue the older she gets and only one ear stands fully up the other half flops down The last two were taken when she was about..I'd say8 months old she's 10 months old now and she's starting to fluff out more. I'd say she's also full grown now.

ps. Sorry peeps Bijoux has a very protective mama, so she's not up for theft but I have am getting rusty at fending off the ninja's so if you want to try bring.it.on lmao


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

mooberry said:


> ps. Sorry peeps Bijoux has a very protective mama, so she's not up for theft but I have am getting rusty at fending off the ninja's so if you want to try bring.it.on lmao


Hmm not sure which would be harder; stealing her from you or making my way across the border without anyone noticing LOL


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh i missed all the other replies here! 
@ChiMommy237 our dogs look like they could be littermates! How cute! 
I LOVE the merle's! I just think they are so lovely. I am excited there's others out there like mine! So many people think she looks like a hyena lol but I think she's just unique and gorgeous.
@Tululas Mom...debarking is when the vet goes and cuts vocal chords to silence barking. They still bark but very quietly and it is really cruel to do in my opinion  But people do it a lot with dogs in America I guess.


----------

